# .223 ammo



## Cootkiller (Nov 12, 2012)

Anybody know when .223 ammo will be for sale again. I cannt find it anywhere.


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

Check out gunbroker.com


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

ammo deal finder tool: http://www.ammoengine.com/find/ammo_stats/handgun


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

You must not be looking very hard.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

www.surplusammo.com


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

*TGT*

Texas gun trader...if your willing to pay the price.


----------



## mrvmax (May 10, 2012)

Wait a couple of weeks, you may be able to time it right when the new supplies come in and there is a surplus. People who would have never bought weapons and ammo bought due to the panic. Hopefully it will slow down a bit for a while. Once our govt announces new legislation sales will skyrocket again.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Academy in league city had some today, just keep checking!


----------



## FearNoFish (May 22, 2005)

I do not understand these "runs" on ammo - the 223 and 308 cartridges have been around for over 50 years and they will never ban a caliber, only certian weapons that use these calibers. 

Unless you are a "prepper" expecting the total collapse of society there is no reason to be hoarding this ammo. The Branch Dividians had 8,000 rounds of ammo and 150 weapons yet its not that uncommon for your next door neighboor to have this much on hand these days; why?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Has the 223 been around 50 years ? Wow how time flies. After thinking about it it dern sure has. Showed up in the 60's.


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

FearNoFish said:


> Unless you are a "prepper" expecting the total collapse of society there is no reason to be hoarding this ammo. The Branch Dividians had 8,000 rounds of ammo and 150 weapons yet its not that uncommon for your next door neighboor to have this much on hand these days; why?


"prepped" or just someone that's planning ahead. Nothing wrong with people stocking up.

You just have panic buying by allot of people. Majority are purchasing only to resale and make money. That's what ****** me off.

I'm starting to see more ammo available rather than bare shelves. Check the stores regularly. It's just being at the right place at the right time. Demand will slack off and we will see more on the market.


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

Unless you are a "prepper" expecting the total collapse of society there is no reason to be hoarding this ammo. The Branch Dividians had 8,000 rounds of ammo and 150 weapons yet its not that uncommon for your next door neighboor to have this much on hand these days; why?[/QUOTE]

Well, we saw how only having 8000 rounds for 150 weapons worked out for the Branch Davidians.... More is always better.


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

150 rifles and 8k rds = 53 rds per weapon..... 

Not that great.....


----------



## finchinzo (Sep 8, 2012)

Collectors Firearms Has some... They will limit the amount purchased though. When i was there last weekend the 223 was normal priced.


----------



## jimmyjames4900 (Mar 19, 2007)

Collectors firearms has Lake City for walk out door of $812, a case...OUCH!!!!! I saw 4 cases there today.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

CHARLIE said:


> You must not be looking very hard.


Well Charlie point us in the right direction because anything and everything in bulk ammo is sold out. You can find the expensive stuff but nobody is going to buy 1000 rounds for a grand.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

check out walmart online .. see the stores near you..also visit local Academys.. bulk is out..


----------



## TXFPCOACH (Jul 2, 2008)

Had 5.56 hornday and monarch thursday at academy on 290 and 6 probably 3000 rds of each also had .308 and 7.62 x 39mm another 4000 rds


----------



## osprey170 (May 20, 2008)

Was at the gun show in Pasadena yesterday and the cheap brass that used to go for $.30-$.40/round was priced at $1.00+ per round. Cases for over $1000 is insane. Yes you can find it if you want it that bad. 

Many are upset about current prices personally I'm not. It's simple supply and demand at work. The only one's ticked off are those that want and don't have. Same with AR/AK prices. I have my AR and AK at home to cuddle with and have plenty of ammo to get me by until prices normalize.


----------



## dash8dvr (Jun 6, 2006)

Gander mt in spring had plenty 55 grain fmj Saturday morning. 100 count boxes for $49.00 per box. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

FearNoFish said:


> I do not understand these "runs" on ammo - the 223 and 308 cartridges have been around for over 50 years and they will never ban a caliber, only certian weapons that use these calibers.
> 
> Unless you are a "prepper" expecting the total collapse of society there is no reason to be hoarding this ammo. The Branch Dividians had 8,000 rounds of ammo and 150 weapons *yet its not that uncommon for your next door neighboor to have this much on hand these days; why?*


Eight thousand rounds for 150 guns = 53 rounds per gun.

During the 1991 Rodney King riot in South Central LA, an owner of an electronic store in Korea town called her brother for help when the riot started on the intersection of Florence and Normandie. Her brother arrived with a Beretta 92 and 500 rounds of ammo, which he thought was plenty. He was able to hold off the hordes of looters/gangbangers for four hours while his sister contacted 911 pleading for help. At that time LAPD was hauling butts out the area to "regroup". LAPD cruiser passed by the white trucker, Reginald Denny, who was pulled out of his vehicle and beaten into unconsciousness without stopping to "serve and protect". That assault was fully captured on video and broadcasted in real time by local TV news chopper. Needless to say, the LAPD cavalry did not show up to rescue the store owner, who had to leave once her brother's ammo was down to the last box. Her store was burned to the ground along with the entire shopping strip.

Moral of the experience is 500 rounds for one weapon does not keep you alive for very long when chaos breaks out and law enforcement decides to employ "static defense" as in the 1991 riot or the "mill around on the front lawn, wait and see" as in Columbine.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

mas360 said:


> Eight thousand rounds for 150 guns = 53 rounds per gun.
> 
> During the 1991 Rodney King riot in South Central LA, an owner of an electronic store in Korea town called her brother for help when the riot started on the intersection of Florence and Normandie. Her brother arrived with a Beretta 92 and 500 rounds of ammo, which he thought was plenty. He was able to hold off the hordes of looters/gangbangers for four hours ... who had to leave once her brother's ammo was down to the last box. Her store was burned to the ground along with the entire shopping strip.


OK, so it appeared that her brother shot approx 500 warning shots ... the looters probably learned real quick that he would not shoot them so simply waited out. Not very effective use of guns and ammo IMO.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

TranTheMan said:


> OK, so it appeared that her brother shot approx 500 warning shots ... the looters probably learned real quick that he would not shoot them so simply waited out. Not very effective use of guns and ammo IMO.


His running gun battle with looting gangbangers were captured on TV news. Judging by the angle of his pistol aiming, he was neither firing in the air nor the ground. Not all looters were unarmed neighborhood opportunist rats. You can search for those news clips on Youtube.

Have you honestly ever been in a gun fight in your life? You don't know it until you are IN it yourself.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

CHARLIE said:


> Has the 223 been around 50 years ? Wow how time flies. After thinking about it it dern sure has. Showed up in the 60's.


I didn't know that it was actually created to support M-60's in the Vietnam war, until getting schooled by my uncle after showing him our new varmint gun and commenting on how small the rounds are.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Even 9mm which could be had at the last gunshow for 10.99/box is was selling for $19 a box this past weekend at the gun show in Belton. Looks like the value of my AR's has doubled too....at least for the time being.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

fin&feather said:


> I didn't know that it was actually created to support M-60's in the Vietnam war, until getting schooled by my uncle after showing him our new varmint gun and commenting on how small the rounds are.


The M60 shoots the .308 Win, not the .223 round.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Idk mas360, this is what he was issued in the war and what I found after reading up on it. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.223_Remington
History
The .223 Remington (5.56x45mm) is a cartridge that is ballistically in-between its predecessors, the .222 Remington, and the .222 Remington Magnum. The 223/5.56x45 was developed to fit the action length of the new M16 service rifle. The 223/5.56mm quickly became popular as a civilian cartridge because of the availability of brass, and the chambering of commercial varmint rifles in that caliber. Shortly after military acceptance of the M16, the semi-automatic version, the AR-15 became available, making the .223 cartridge even more popular


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

The M16 is an individual infantry combat rifle with a detachable box magazine (30 or 20 rounds). It shoots the 5.56mm round, also known as .223 Winchester. The civilian format is AR15, which shoots same round but only in semi-auto mode. 

The M60 was a platoon machine gun. It was chambered in .308 and was a crew served weapon. It is now replaced by the M240.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Dude ... this thread went in a different direction ...

I think he just wanted to know where he could get .223 ammo...

My suggestion is to order some from 
freedommunition 

they now have a store front in houston, near Jones road and 290 next to Harbor Freight - they will sell you 1K round in one case ...

If it's not in stock just go on line and order it, and they will send it to you once it's made


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Right time right place. We walked in a store in sa the other day right as they were unloading 5.56 , 7.62, and 9mm 
Was selling quick. 


Cody C


----------



## DavidCorpusTX (Aug 11, 2005)

@Mudskipper

According to freedom munitions website they are sold out of .223/5.56 indefinitely and are NOT taking backorders.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Sportmans Guide accepts back orders ... not sure how reliable it is but I did put in an order for 1000 rounds of .223 and the estimated available date is 5/29/2013.


----------



## larrymac1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Cheaper than dirt has plenty. Just got my January catalog and it is listed in several formats. Primers is what I am having trouble finding.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

larrymac1 said:


> Cheaper than dirt has plenty. Just got my January catalog and it is listed in several formats. Primers is what I am having trouble finding.


 WOW!!! 75 cents a round for TulAmmo! That stuff is usually .25 cents a round or less!! Looks like the end of cheap plinking. Thanks Barrack!!


----------



## MAFFU123 (Dec 6, 2012)

wait until he institutes the executive order he was talking about today.


----------

